

Tidal crashes out of top 700 apps in US download chart, boosts Spotify sales - thisjustinm
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/tidal-crashes-out-of-top-700-apps-in-download-chart-boosts-spotify-sales-10194219.html

======
thisjustinm
"Spotify's resurgence in the iPad chart began on the day of Tidal's launch
last week, suggesting that in spite of its criticism of the app, Tidal
ultimately just increased public awareness of Spotify."

Kayne West also deleted all of his tweets that mention Tidal [1]

[1] [http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/22/kanye-west-deletes-
tida...](http://www.ew.com/article/2015/04/22/kanye-west-deletes-tidal-tweets)

